# Nissian Altima 2002 Power Windows



## rlatta (Jun 27, 2004)

I'm haveing a problem with my power windows. For no reason the windows are going down on their own. Just the two front windows are going down. It is as if someone is pushing down the remote button. How can I fix this or disable the power window remote or the power windows until I can get it fix. Any help out there? Thanks :waving:


----------



## sundayflyer (Jan 9, 2005)

*Me too!*



rlatta said:


> I'm haveing a problem with my power windows. For no reason the windows are going down on their own. Just the two front windows are going down. It is as if someone is pushing down the remote button. How can I fix this or disable the power window remote or the power windows until I can get it fix. Any help out there? Thanks :waving:


I'm having the same problem? Did you ever figure it out?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

There's a TSB for this problem which can be fixed under warranty by the dealer.


----------



## rayw1126 (May 1, 2005)

Coco said:


> There's a TSB for this problem which can be fixed under warranty by the dealer.



Does anyone have a new link? The link he provided isn't functioning..


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

rayw1126 said:


> Does anyone have a new link? The link he provided isn't functioning..


It worked for me just now... try it again I guess.


----------

